# Boston Acoustic SPG 555



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

I went with JBL W12GTi subs, for now, but I was wondering if anyone had any expereince with the output from the SPG 555 subs. I was wanting to try them, down the road, but have yet to hear one. Any input appreciated.


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

i currently have one in a ported box. 

personally i love it. great bass. great sound quality. but what i really wanna try is having it in a sealed box. in the ported box the kickdrums for rock and alternative isnt hitting hard enough for me and i think its cause its ported. but for R&B and Rap it sounds pretty good.

ive owned a 10w7 in its original sealed box. i'd say that the boston's notes sound smoother and more natural. but i cant really compare until i put the boston in a sealed.


----------

